# windows vista "no audio output device is installed"



## Clemo56 (Apr 24, 2011)

i wasn't really sure where to post this, but i have the no audio output device is installed error in windows vista home premium. I have tried everywhere and the only solutions i found were, to scan for hardware changes in my sound card, to disable then re-enable it and to update the drivers. I have tried all those options and it still does not work, Apparently my drivers and everthing is up-to-date. 
I am using a HP-Pavillon a1215uk with 3.2Ghz processor and 2GB ram. My sound card appears in device manager as "high definition audio device"


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG:
Any error indicators in device manager?
And you have gone to the HP site and downloaded the latest audio device driver ?
Just to make sure that all bindings etc are correct,I might,in de3vice manager,uninstall the device and re-boot. See if that helps.
Just been on the HP site,I do not see a driver for that device and O/S.


----------



## Clemo56 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have managed to get it working now, What i did was uninstall the device driver then i found a copy of the Microsoft universal audio architecture which worked perfectly. Thanks for replying though.


----------

